# Age Groups for Next Season ('18-'19)



## full90 (Oct 10, 2017)

Has anyone heard definitively what the Academy age groups will be for next season? Are they going to add another younger year (u11) or will u12 stay the youngest?
And will they go single year for u16? I have heard both "yes for sure u16 will go single year" and "no for sure it will stay a double." 
Will the clubs that have only one team in academy keep that team but move up an age group? Or do they keep that age group and change kids ? 

Anyone? When do those decisions get made?


----------



## mahrez (Oct 10, 2017)

Clubs should receive updates this week w/  application process for 18-19' beginning.  Should be posted on the ussda site soon,  tomorrow possibly.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 10, 2017)

full90 said:


> Has anyone heard definitively what the Academy age groups will be for next season? Are they going to add another younger year (u11) or will u12 stay the youngest?
> And will they go single year for u16? I have heard both "yes for sure u16 will go single year" and "no for sure it will stay a double."
> Will the clubs that have only one team in academy keep that team but move up an age group? Or do they keep that age group and change kids ?
> 
> Anyone? When do those decisions get made?


Clubs with only 1 age group, will keep that age group, not the team


----------

